# Generalizing a behavior



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Stephanie for sharing. Love your blog.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I found this very interesting. I will pass this to my sons girlfriend. She takes a sign language class in college. Her teacher is actually deaf. I bet she can relate to the points you have made.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

SandyK said:


> I found this very interesting. I will pass this to my sons girlfriend. She takes a sign language class in college. Her teacher is actually deaf. I bet she can relate to the points you have made.


I'd love to know what the girlfriend thinks of the class. My instructor is deaf too. It definitely forces you to concentrate on learning the language, but it also made for a few frustrating moments, too!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Stephanie,
I haven't seen a post from you in so long, I'm so glad to see that it's just because you're so busy. I hope things are going well and you'll be back here a bit more often in the future. 

Thank you for the article, I'll check it out tomorrow when I"m not so tired 
Kristy


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My brother in law is deaf, so I took a short ASL class this summer. It was fun but as you say, could be frustrating. There's an app for Kindle that cost about $4 I think, where a person actually does the sign for about 400 different words. I'll look up the exact title if anyone wants it.


----------

